# Another Tough Day...



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

*After a tough day…*

A74A3974 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

*Woody likes to kick back on a deck chair and check things out…*

A74A3987 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

*Dinner's gotta be just around the corner…*

A74A3983 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr


Pete & Woody


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He is just so darn cute...uh I mean handsome !!!:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photos!! I especially love the third one.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Woody has such a hard life : and he knows how to make the best of it. He is gorgeous . Was he supervising you from his special seat ?


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Clearly worn out from audit proofing your taxes. Way to take one for the team Woody!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like Woody is living the good life.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep, Woody sure has got it rough. I hope dinner was on time!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

wow...this has got to be what the expression "it's a dog's life" refers to. LOL


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking like a king!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

so cute, love the chair pic!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Love a good Woody pic!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Woody's a really handsome pup..Wishing you many,many ''tough'' days ahead.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Woody*

Woody is one beautiful pup!
How old is he?
Is he a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Woody is one beautiful pup!
> How old is he?
> Is he a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever?


Thanks Karen. When I first got Woody, a rescue, we were almost positive he was a Duck Tolling Retriever. He's got all the white markings and nose color. But after a bit of research, some time spent on a Tolling forum and a DNA test we're pretty confident he's a Brittany/Golden mix. He's a bit big for a Toller, just over 70 lbs and doesn't have that Toller bark or I should say scream!
Woody's DNA test...










The Toller Scream (which thankfully he doesn't have!)...

YouTube

(How do you attach the YouTube link...I thought you just clicked on the YouTube icon above and pasted the link? That doesn't seem to work?)

Whatever he is he's a gem and I couldn't be happier...we believe he's about five years old now.

Pete & Woody


----------



## leesooim (Nov 1, 2012)

What a handsome boy! I love the markings


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't know how Woody stands his tough life  .....great pics!!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jeez I dont know how Woody copes with such a hard life!!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Love your pictures Pete woody is definitely living the good ol life


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hehe - good life  

... Woody said: "I am the King"


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Such a tough life. My heart goes out to him LOL

To post a video, the easiest way I've found is to open another tab, copy the URL for the video at YouTube. 

Make sure you've clicked your YouTube user name and are copying the URL from there, not your "Manage Videos" page. It should be a shorter URL ala "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy1Df8qbaBs". That way it also appears in a format where people can view full screen hitting the little box tab in the lower right hand corner.

Paste it in using the "Go Advanced" text box. Preview. If the video shows up OK in Preview, hit 'Submit'. Voila!

Woody is an absolutely beautiful boy!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow I cant believe I missed this.... My buddy gives Sir Woodrow the Tuff dog stamp of approval..LOL


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Such a tough life. My heart goes out to him LOL
> 
> To post a video, the easiest way I've found is to open another tab, copy the URL for the video at YouTube.
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you! By George...I think I've got it!






Pete & Woody


----------

